# Bonfire season



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Who else burns most of the cool seasons? I cut and haul firewood at dawn and garden in the summer for my daily dose of outside, but this time of year is easier. Since '05 I've cleared about 8 acres of neglected timberland to pasture and mitigated the fuels on around another eight. I'm always burning when the conditions are right


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I have a bonfire every weekend in one place or another. One firepit that is 8ft in diameter near the bottom cabin, another at same size up top where I can see the nice view and I'm starting a third next weekend where the main house will be built next year. Had some whopper fires the last few weeks burning the mess loggers left behind on 18 acres.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's getting to 101 today, howling winds, and low humidity. The burn ban may be on again.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It's getting to 101 today, howling winds, and low humidity. The burn ban may be on again.


Those are not good burning conditions.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Few Bonfire / firepit pictures to set the mood


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Reminds me of an old Indian saying, "Red man makes small fire, sits close. White man makes big fire, sits far away."


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Is a bonfire more of a recreational thing? I have several piles of brush, branches, old weeds and stumps to burn. They're not recreational, though. They're in my way.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Never had a bonfire here, but sat near a few at my daughters.....
I'm more like Snowfan burned piles of trash wood but not for recreation.....


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I have a fire ring for my kids to make s’mores, but my bonfires are for me burn off construction waste or brush and tree trimmings. It always starts out as work, but the pyromaniac in me then stops working and starts burning stuff for fun.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

My piles are utility and recreational. I do most my burning when it's cold and snowy and a fire is appreciated for warmth and company


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I find burning brush piles and stumps and limbs and such to be as satisfying as sitting around a small campfire with a cold beer. I am getting work done, the smoke smells just as good and eventually I will start to slow down and sit for a while.
A brush file can be a bon fire can be a campfire.


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

I only open burn when there is snow pack. That way the fire doesn't go anywhere unexpectedly. Otherwise we have a 55 gallon drum called the burn barrel.

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Crealcritter said:


> I only open burn when there is snow pack. That way the fire doesn't go anywhere unexpectedly. Otherwise we have a 55 gallon drum called the burn barrel.
> 
> Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


Indeed, better safe than sorry. After seventeen years of cutting in firelines and doing fuel mitigation and about ready to do my first real controlled burn up here. So far everything has been in slash piles and I'm a retired wildland firefighter/fireline EMT/Engine Boss.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

For large amounts of brush and limbs (bigger that say 10'x10') I dig a pit about 4' deep.


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

Montanarchist said:


> Indeed, better safe than sorry. After seventeen years of cutting in firelines and doing fuel mitigation and about ready to do my first real controlled burn up here. So far everything has been in slash piles and I'm a retired wildland firefighter/fireline EMT/Engine Boss.


I helped my neighbor at first and then the fire department put out a brush fire this spring. Somehow, I ended up holding the hose behind the fireman, mirroring best I could his movements. I don't recall being asked, I guess I saw it needed to be done and jumped in and did it. Those hoses are heavy and turn on and off the spray end will jerk a knot in your tail. The fireman turned around and said man, I sure do appreciate you. 

By the time the fire was out I had little burn marks all over the front of my body. My boots were ruined and clothes also. Ofcourse I didn't have any protective gear, but now I completely understand why firefighters wear their suits. My little burn marks completely healed up quickly. 

Fire can and often does take on a life of its own, it just ain't worth the risk to me. Snowpack fire to burn off brush piles and limbs seem to work ok for me the snow helps keep it confined. But to have a bonfire just because I can is better left to someone else. 

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------

